# Takk, Tariff Street, Manchester



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Following recommendation from Olly at Caffeine and Co, Spinningfields dropped in at Takk. Really relaxed atmosphere - had a long chat with Martin and Jo both of whom took part in the UKBC 2014. Takk serves beans from Clifton Roastery, Bristol and the Barn Roastery, Berlin. Had an expertly prepared V60 using Barn Colombian, Finca Tamana. I liked how, when we went in, how Martin asked us how we liked our coffee and took time to explain what they offered. Martin wants to expand the brew side of Takk's menu - his energy and enthusiasm are a credit. Came away with a big smile on my face - Madchester is really getting going coffee-wise.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

So nice to see that there's now a few places in Manchester. Will have to try them out next time I get back up there.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I always go in NTP when I'm in Manchester but finally made it here yesterday, kicking myself for not having been before!

Really nicely designed room, so light and airy. The espresso was the house blend from Clifton and tasted divine even though my tastebuds were utterly destroyed from binge drinking. The barista (owner?) also took the time to talk me through his preferred parameters when I bought a bag and talked about balancing any acidity in it. The little glass of slightly flavoured water complimented it perfectly.

I also had an SO v60 that was delicious, very light and floral. I think it was a washed Guatemalan but have to be honest and say I was far too hungover to remember.

Presentation was great too with clearly a lot of though going into the boards, serving jug and the beautiful small glass for the brew.

10/10.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Takk is really nice! I miss it dearly, used to live 30 seconds away before we moved to the burbs.

Try the Black Eye. It's a filter coffee with a double espresso in it. Used to get one on the way to the gym for some record 5k times


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> Try the Black Eye. It's a filter coffee with a double espresso in it. Used to get one on the way to the gym for some record 5k times


After amount of jagerbombs consumed previous few days and nights that would probably have killed me! :/

Loving the house blend at home on the Londinium, haven't quite hit 18g->30g in 28s yet but its incredibly tasty when pulled a bit either side!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The black eye sounds great


----------

